# Easement laws?



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

What give's with some people? Trying to control others is just poor human behavior. 
I like the rip it down story, kind of worth the 900 to see the look on his face when you dropped his trash off.
Jerks are everywhere, and using religion to justify poor human behavior is just pathetic. I bet his church would kick him out if they know what he really is like. No need to forgive this guy IMO.

Learning all things legally that apply will be very important to your success as far as getting this dirt bag back in his rightful place. Once you have facts then you will once again have control, which he clearly has now.


----------



## 2manyfish (Feb 17, 2003)

Mark S- That's funny!!!

It's a civil matter. Local police won't do much if anything. If you get a nice officer he may try to talk with them for you. They will not get deeply involved. Go pull all of the paperwork on the property. Understand if the maintence agreement is registered. You need to understand the rules you are playing by. You have three choices: buddy up, scare them off their stance or lawyer up. Currently option 2 has worked for me. I have a lawyer in the family and simply explained to the neighbor how much money they would waste in court defending their opinion. The downside is you can't fix stupid. Your doctor neighbor is smart.


----------



## Wendy (Oct 6, 2008)

if they have no right of way on your property... I'd also be investing in a fence.


----------



## YZman (Mar 4, 2004)

As others have stated, you need to look at the abstract of title. This will list history of title. Otherwise it is all guessing.


----------



## mooneye (Feb 24, 2008)

Just tell them you worship Satan. They will leave you alone.


----------



## wingsfan2 (Feb 26, 2009)

Private road or not , call the police, they will talk to the offending homeowner. Then if they do it again, call the cops again.The cops will talk to them, I guarantee it.


----------

